
Coping with Loss of Hospital, Rural Town Realizes: We Don’t Need a Hospital - tomohawk
https://khn.org/news/coping-with-loss-of-hospital-rural-town-realizes-we-dont-need-a-hospital/
======
hindsightbias
“While much of the rest of Mercy Hospital Fort Scott had been underused and
patient rooms sat empty, the ER handled nearly 9,000 people the year before it
closed.”

“Bourbon County (county code BB) is a county located in Southeast Kansas. As
of the 2010 census, the county population was 15,173.[1] Its county seat and
most populous city is Fort Scott.”

That’s a lot of ER visits per capita.

------
bediger4000
"Nationwide, death rates have been higher in rural America compared with urban
areas since the 1980s, and the gap continues to widen." But, no, no, they
don't need a hospital. Kind of seems like they're in denial, and it's not
having really good effects.

